# Selling PT car



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

If I sell a PT registered car, does anyone know what paperwork or official procedure is for notification of change of ownership please?


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

You register change of ownership with your local IMT office, the cost is 65€


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

wink said:


> You register change of ownership with your local IMT office, the cost is 65€


Thanks Wink.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Go to your local Conservatoria and register the transfer. It is free. You can also do it online if you have a login.


----------

